# Stiff Shifter?



## 06GOATMAN (Oct 24, 2008)

I've only had my GTO for about 6 mos and 3k miles. I took it in for LOF and tires rotated and some other minor stuff and when I got the car back my mechanic said that the stick felt "stiff." I asked him what he meant and he just said that it was stiff and something might be wrong. Has anyone else ever heard this? I also found out that the rear axle was replaced and the stock exhaust has had the mufflers removed and straight pipe welded in. Needless to say it was probably driven hard by the previous owner. I'm wondering if maybe it has an after market shifter and I don't know? I'm also currently thinking about swapping out the stock (sorta) exhaust for a catback system. Any thoughts? I like the sound of spintech the best so far.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

These cars from new had stiff shifters, at least mine was. It loosened up over time. How many total miles are on the car?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

possible an aftermarket shifter. As long as it goes through the gears smoothly, there probably isn't anything wrong with it.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

06GOATMAN said:


> I've only had my GTO for about 6 mos and 3k miles. I took it in for LOF and tires rotated and some other minor stuff and when I got the car back my mechanic said that the stick felt "stiff." I asked him what he meant and he just said that it was stiff and something might be wrong. Has anyone else ever heard this? I also found out that the rear axle was replaced and the stock exhaust has had the mufflers removed and straight pipe welded in. Needless to say it was probably driven hard by the previous owner. I'm wondering if maybe it has an after market shifter and I don't know? I'm also currently thinking about swapping out the stock (sorta) exhaust for a catback system. Any thoughts? I like the sound of spintech the best so far.


Don't know about the shifter,but I would highly recommend Spintech.I have a custom Spintech Super Pro catback and love it.


----------



## 06GOATMAN (Oct 24, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> These cars from new had stiff shifters, at least mine was. It loosened up over time. How many total miles are on the car?


It has 38,500 miles on it.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

stiff can be relative depending on what else you are driving. The getrag must handle all that horsepower so it won't feel like shifting a honda civic.

I used a skip shift eliminator to make the shifting more pleasurable. I don't have that annoying gate lockout from 1st to 2nd.
Its an easy, less expensive fix to try first.
You may have to change your diff fluid too at that milage.


----------



## 06GOATMAN (Oct 24, 2008)

raspantienator said:


> stiff can be relative depending on what else you are driving. The getrag must handle all that horsepower so it won't feel like shifting a honda civic.
> 
> I used a skip shift eliminator to make the shifting more pleasurable. I don't have that annoying gate lockout from 1st to 2nd.
> Its an easy, less expensive fix to try first.
> You may have to change your diff fluid too at that milage.


Yeah, mine has the skip shift eliminator. I think you meant to say 1st to 4th. Haven't changed the diff fluid. I have a friend who has a corvette with the same transmission, he is going to take it for a spin and see what he thinks. Thanks for the input!


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

06GOATMAN said:


> I've only had my GTO for about 6 mos and 3k miles. I took it in for LOF and tires rotated and some other minor stuff and when I got the car back my mechanic said that the stick felt "stiff." I asked him what he meant and he just said that it was stiff and something might be wrong. Has anyone else ever heard this? I also found out that the rear axle was replaced and the stock exhaust has had the mufflers removed and straight pipe welded in. Needless to say it was probably driven hard by the previous owner. I'm wondering if maybe it has an after market shifter and I don't know? I'm also currently thinking about swapping out the stock (sorta) exhaust for a catback system. Any thoughts? I like the sound of spintech the best so far.


Well to me...I think you're car is just in a state of arousal. All that tire rotating and what not always makes cars happy 


Yea....I know that was just terrible, but I couldn't help myself. :lol:


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

the T56 are a notchy box thats just how they are
a after market shifter will usually help it a bit I know the ripshifter makes it allot better
also try changing to some good ATF that always helps


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

The lock out from 1st to 2nd would occur before I installed the skip shift eliminator. You would have to go from 1st to 4th. I beleive that's what I said.

But anyway, the shifting is not carefree. Going from light to light is the worst. If I'm not driving hard, I always feel the car behind will hit me between shifts. I wish mine could be auto from a stand still till 3rd and then a manual from 3rd on.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

there may be a problem in the tranny but at the least i'd try changing the fluid first. Mobil 1 ATF made mine slick. in fact it may be too slick and sometimes my syncros "slip" and it goes so easy that it grinds from 3 > 4. a GMM Rip Shifter is a very worthy mod too


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

raspantienator said:


> The lock out from 1st to 2nd would occur before I installed the skip shift eliminator. You would have to go from 1st to 4th. I beleive that's what I said.
> 
> But anyway, the shifting is not carefree. Going from light to light is the worst. If I'm not driving hard, I always feel the car behind will hit me between shifts. I wish mine could be auto from a stand still till 3rd and then a manual from 3rd on.


i got jack of M6/ripshift/Z grip combo so i converted to built A4 with 3800 stall
and it is awesome


----------

